# Banjo the Keeshond Puppy



## mintyduck (Apr 3, 2011)

After a year of waiting and working with some phenomenal breeders, I finally brought this little boy home on Thursday to join Maggie, my Pembroke Welsh Corgi (who is skeptical, but warming up to him).



















We have a lot to work on, but I'm so excited that he's here with us!


----------



## Allyfally (Mar 4, 2011)

Cuuuuuuute!!


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

He's adorable! I assume he didn't hog all the wine...


----------



## PatchworkRobot (Aug 24, 2010)

Absolutely adorable!!


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

i looove Keeshonden.....they are sooooo cute and Banjo is gorgeous....


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

Oh man! he is a doll!!!1


----------



## LindaA (May 25, 2010)

He's gorgeous!!! Looks like a miniature wooly bear trying to get into the picnic basket in the first photo. Very very cute, congrats!


----------



## JessCowgirl88 (Mar 15, 2011)

Awwww how cute!! i love that first picture!!


----------



## mintyduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Hehe, thanks all. He's too young for the wine, so got the root beer instead. ;p

He's been sick after what the vet thinks was a spider bite or a bee sting of some kind and looks so sad lately! All he wants to do is lie on the cool floor. I hope he gets better soon.


----------



## mintyduck (Apr 3, 2011)

After another photo shoot this morning ...


----------



## JessCowgirl88 (Mar 15, 2011)

awww the first one is SOOO cute  i hope he is feeling much better!


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

gah! so darn cute!! i think i may have to steal him


----------



## cjfalcone (May 5, 2011)

Just curious what breeder you found? We had a Keeshond 13 years ago and thinking of getting another one.

Thanks


----------



## mintyduck (Apr 3, 2011)

I worked with a couple of wonderful breeders in the Portland, OR area. I know they are willing to place outside the area -- others went to Canada and California. Here are the sites:

http://www.shamrockkeeshonden.com/
http://www.kealohakeeshonden.com/index.htm

I couldn't recommend them more highly. They definitely love their dogs, and Banjo's sire just recently earned his Grand Champion title.


----------



## DougGeneration (Apr 28, 2011)

AWHHH!! A smile on my face always lits up whenever I see fluffy dogs like Banjo here.
Now I again remember Boo.... That dog is so addictive to watch if you ask me.


----------



## Fuzzy Pants (Jul 31, 2010)

He's so fluuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuffffyyyyyyyyyyyyy! *grabby hands* :becky:


----------



## sandrarice (Jun 7, 2011)

Do you happen to know of good breeders in the Kansas City Missouri area? Our Darling Dakota passed away 3 months ago. He was a rescue dog, so I don't know
anything about how to find a good breeder in our area. Any ideas?


----------



## mintyduck (Apr 3, 2011)

I don't know any personally, sorry. I checked the Keeshond Club of America's site and I don't see any breeders listed in Missouri, but you could check there to see if there are any neighboring states you'd be willing to go to. Another alternative is this -- http://www.keeshondlovers.com/ It's a Keeshond-specific rescue in the area. If you don't want to rescue again, I'm willing to bet that they'd have some contact information for the more reputable Keeshond breeders in the area.


----------



## stacey101 (Sep 20, 2010)

My heart just melted !


----------

